# Vivaldi Gloria



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Le Concert Spirituel... One hour of spirited vocal bliss. Such excellence.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> Le Concert Spirituel... One hour of spirited vocal bliss. Such excellence.


I didn't know about Le Concert Spirituel performing Vivaldi's Gloria. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

Gloria starts after 30:00, for info. 

Why are the solo pieces not solo? Very strange. 

Also, some parts are not performed according to the sheet music. For example, Forte and Piano sections are supposed to alternate at the very beginning of Gloria but they are performed in crescendo.


----------

